# alimentare tutta una serie di equivoci



## Anaiss

Bonjour,
mi piacerebbe scrivere "alimentare tutta una serie di equivoci", ma non so se una resa letterale sia abbastanza comune e orecchiabile in francese.

Est-ce possible de formuler cette phrase de cette façon? 

*Alimenter toute une série d'équivoques*

Qualcuno mi stronchi e mi suggerisca qualcosa, se necessario!
Merci


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Anaiss,

"Équivoque" n'est pas très utilisé : on parlera plutôt de "malentendu" .
Quant à "alimenter toute une série", ça va bien, mais je verrais quand même mieux "donner lieu à (toute) une série de", "provoquer toute une série de", qui n'a pas tout à fait le même sens .

Ad ogni modo, i tuoi quesiti sono molto interessanti perché fanno riflettere su _"amici (a) mezzo falsi "_ (piccolo OT: come lo diresti, questo ?)  .

Buona giornata !


----------



## Anaiss

Merci bien matoupaschat,
voilà mon choix: "donner lieu à des malentendus".
J'aime bien écrire en français, mais sans choquer ou indigner les natifs, donc c'est ça la raison de mes questions...

OT:
On pourrait dire "mezzi falsi amici" o "quasi falsi amici".
_Falsi amici_ est une expression figée et on ne comprendra pas bien si on change l'ordre des mots:_ amici per metà falsi _-->.

Un saluto


----------



## matoupaschat

Anaiss said:


> Merci bien matoupaschat,
> voilà mon choix: "donner lieu à des malentendus".
> J'aime bien écrire en français, mais sans choquer ou indigner les natifs, donc c'est ça la raison de mes questions...
> Entendons-nous, c'était tout à fait compréhensible comme tu le disais et tu n'aurais certainement choqué personne
> OT:
> On pourrait dire "mezzi falsi amici" o "quasi falsi amici".
> _Falsi amici_ est une expression figée et on ne comprendra pas bien si on change l'ordre des mots:_ amici per metà falsi _-->:confused.
> 
> Un saluto


 
Altrettante grazie per l'espressione "mezza" cristalizzata


----------



## Corsicum

Oui et en complément peut être aussi :
_Donner lieu à de nombreuses ambiguïtés. / Donner lieu à des interprétations ambiguës. / Donner lieu à une multitude d’interprétations équivoques. / Conduire à des ambiguïtés._


----------



## Anaiss

Merci, _Corsicum_.


----------



## Ploupinet

Cio Anaiss,

Puoi anche dire "une série de quiproquos"!


----------



## Anaiss

Merci bien Ploupinet,
une petite question...
Est-ce que "quiproquo" a quelques connotations? C'est à dire, est-il utilisé dans un contexte specifique (littré, colloquial, ou ironique par exemple) ou est-il assez "neutre"?
Merci encore.


----------



## Ploupinet

De rien 
Pour moi c'est plutôt neutre, car tout dépend du contexte dans lequel il est employé !


----------

